# prom fotd



## j babyy (May 16, 2006)

so neither of these pics were taken for makeup so they might not be the best. but i got a million compliments about my friends makeup. i think its probably the best ive done on someone else. but let me know what you think

http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/8612/alexmu7jv.jpg
this i my friend alex. i wasnt sure what foundation color she used so i had to just guess at mac when i was there earlier in the day. so if the color is a little off thats why


http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/4764/dannyme3pj.jpg

and you cant really see my makeup that well but heres me and my bf <3


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

GOREGOUS! what did you use on your friend? she looks like rachel blison or bilson.. whatever her name is. 

love her lip color too. 

YOU! on the other hand loook SPECTACULAR!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 16, 2006)

Ohh how Beautiful, Stunning...


----------



## smiles4c (May 16, 2006)

her makeup looks awesome! and you look stunning!


----------



## fredinbed (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_GOREGOUS! what did you use on your friend? she looks like rachel blison or bilson.. whatever her name is. 

love her lip color too. 

YOU! on the other hand loook SPECTACULAR!_

 
i thought exactly the same thing when i saw it


----------



## ruby_soho (May 16, 2006)

You girls both look gorgeous! I wish I looked that good at my prom. Great job on your friend's makeup!


----------



## Janice (May 16, 2006)

Woooo hotties! You did a great job on yourself and your friend!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 16, 2006)

oooh what did you use on your friend, her eyes are so pretty,and you're stuning, you and your boyf look so cute!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 16, 2006)

You're both gorgeous! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## j babyy (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_GOREGOUS! what did you use on your friend? she looks like rachel blison or bilson.. whatever her name is. 

love her lip color too. 

YOU! on the other hand loook SPECTACULAR!_

 
aww thanks so much guys!

on my friend i used

face-
nc 37? studio fix fluid
bare essentuals powder
bare essentuals bronzer
petticoat msf
pink opal pig as cheek highlight
all that glitters e/s 

eyes-
beiging s/s
steamy e/s on lid
aquadisiac e/s in crease
deep truth e/s outer v
brule on browbowne
surreal to line on bottom
blacktrack as top and bottom liner
fibrerich mascara

lips-
prep+prime
cream o spice liner
fresh buzz l/s
of corset! l/g


----------



## ette (May 16, 2006)

You are GORGEOUS! You remind me so much of this girl thats goes to my school. And your friend is like a combination of Rachel Bilson and Katharine McPhee. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 16, 2006)

Both of you are gorgeous girls. Great job on the makeup.


----------



## Angelah (May 16, 2006)

Gorgeous.  I love her makeup.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 16, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 16, 2006)

OMG you both look amazing!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 16, 2006)

^^ i agree u both do i know yall had a ball proms are fun!


----------



## lindsay (May 16, 2006)

a lot of people have already said it, but your friend looks just like rachel bilson! what a lucky girl! aside from that, the m/u looks beautiful!


----------



## Luxurious (May 17, 2006)

yes, i agree. looks loke rachel bilson. what a luck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the make-up


----------



## missdiorable (May 18, 2006)

you both look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. great job on the makeup


----------



## nickaboo (May 21, 2006)

you both look stunning. hope you had a great night!


----------



## KJam (May 22, 2006)

Great job on the make up!


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jun 6, 2006)

I know you've been told this a thousand times but, you look amazing. I only hope that I look as good as that when my prom rolls around. 
I hope you had the time of your life, because you looked like a million bucks!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 6, 2006)

you both look gorgeous!
your dress looks so pretty, and i love the makeup.
and yes, she does look like rachel bilson..


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

she does look alot like rachel bilson, only with better eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you both look amazing. i love the cheek colour you used on her! and your hair, dear, looks AMAZING!


----------



## ruhin (Jun 6, 2006)

Both of you look great!  Are you wearing false lashes?


----------



## black_crx (Jun 6, 2006)

Woohooo, you are so beautiful! Love your hair.. What do you use for care it??


----------



## Candelaria (Jun 7, 2006)

very nice


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

The both of you are gorgeous!! you did a great job!


----------



## mymla (Jun 7, 2006)

Very pretty, on both of you


----------



## diorable (Apr 21, 2007)

aww yall are so pretty!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 21, 2007)

aww u both look so pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 22, 2007)

Both of you are gorgeous!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 22, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 22, 2007)

your friend look like Jersey from dancelife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



beautiful mu


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_she does look alot like rachel bilson, only with better eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you both look amazing. i love the cheek colour you used on her! and your hair, dear, looks AMAZING!_

 
I 2nd the Rachel Bilson comment!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 22, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 23, 2007)

both look sooo good!


----------

